# What Fluke meter best suits a field technician in the industrial field?



## NateBigmeech (9 mo ago)

Currently i have the Fluke 325 and have looked into most every meter i could find that would benefit me in my field and then have bonus features that make life in the electrical field easier. I am really into the Fluke 378FC due to the Supreme accuracy, iFlex accessory, FIELDSENSE (i am very excited about fieldsense also have looked at the t6-1000 but the 378FC is just awesome in every category) and the power quality harmonic detector as well as the upstream or downstream orientation to where the problem lies in the system. 
Any experience with these i would love to hear especially reviews on FieldSense. I need to know whether i should really be excited about it or not.
Thank you all for reading and sharing experience as i an apprentice and am really getting into this both feet and need guidance.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a few, but 87 tends to be my go to.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## NateBigmeech (9 mo ago)

What features really make this one stand out to you and make you job easier and is better quality? Do you think it's worth sacrificing the clamp for the accuracy?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

It kind of depends on what you’re going to work on. Smaller motors and equipment, the a T5-1000 is handy.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

NateBigmeech said:


> What features really make this one stand out to you and make you job easier and is better quality? Do you think it's worth sacrificing the clamp for the accuracy?


You can get a clamp for an 87. I hardly use my 789 anymore, moved away from 90% instrumentation 7 years ago to 10%, and my 325 I use for clamping. I use my crap Klein in the air where if it falls it would be doing me a favor.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

backstay said:


> It kind of depends on what you’re going to work on. Smaller motors and equipment, the a T5-1000 is handy.


Agreed, super ergonomic. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## NateBigmeech (9 mo ago)

backstay said:


> It kind of depends on what you’re going to work on. Smaller motors and equipment, the a T5-1000 is handy.


I really like the t5-1000 what are your favorite things about it? The only reason i wanted the t6 was due to the jaw being another 5mm and the fact that it has Field Sense contactless voltage readings. Do you think it's a better buy to get the t5 since it's about 100 cheaper or do you think the extra couple of features are worth the little extra?


----------



## NateBigmeech (9 mo ago)

Peewee0413 said:


> You can get a clamp for an 87. I hardly use my 789 anymore, moved away from 90% instrumentation 7 years ago to 10%, and my 325 I use for clamping. I use my crap Klein in the air where if it falls it would be doing me a favor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Haha! I've heard klein does not make a good clamp meter, is it really that much worse? Is it just inaccurate or what makes it so bad?
I love my 325 so far, what does the 87 have that makes it that little bit better to you? Looks like an awesome meter btw i looked it up and it seems pretty badass


----------



## NateBigmeech (9 mo ago)

Peewee0413 said:


> Agreed, super ergonomic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


So it really feels good in the hand and is smaller and easier to put in your pocket as well as easy to use and get quick readings? How do you feel about the t6 with Field Sense and the sidelights wider jaw? Is there a reason i shouldn't get the t6 over the t5? I know price is a big factor but i an really impressed by field sense contactless voltage readings that is a new feature that blows my mind that it's even possible and i really want that on my team!


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Field Sense Technology


Hello, Pardon my terminology( I'm sparing it) but could anyone differentiate the two field Sense technologies from Fluke... I recently purchased several months ago and it has the alligator clip that you attach to a known earth. However it just came to my attention that there is one that you...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Fluke T6-1000 vs T6 1000 Pro, what's the difference?


I for the life of me can not see what the difference is on the new t6-1000 pro. What am I not seeing? Thanks. I was hoping it had low Z or something, but I can't even find one thing that changed other than the price. Is it the accessories ...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## NateBigmeech (9 mo ago)

HertzHound said:


> Field Sense Technology
> 
> 
> Hello, Pardon my terminology( I'm sparing it) but could anyone differentiate the two field Sense technologies from Fluke... I recently purchased several months ago and it has the alligator clip that you attach to a known earth. However it just came to my attention that there is one that you...
> ...


Thank you! I read these and got good info and was able to reply and answer questions of my own within the thread hopefully i will only gain more answers in this quest to find whether the t6-1000 is a piece of **** or the best cheapest field sense technology fluke has, i appreciate that link.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

I have the 376fc for everyday 
And a 1587fc megger


----------



## NateBigmeech (9 mo ago)

Slay301 said:


> I have the 376fc for everyday
> And a 1587fc megger


So your 376FC is your favorite meter? I'm really impressed by field sense in the next models, the 377 and 8 but if the 376fc were sufficient, for the price i could see where i could get great use from such a great meter. 

I know this is a dumb question but I'm just an apprentice of 5 months. I've heard of a megger guess that's short for megohmmeter and i know they use a large battery right to send its own signal to test the resistance, correct? What exactly is it used for and why? I'm really interested to understand what a megger is and why you need to meg a wire! And also how it works if you know, thanks so much is your could answer these, i truly appreciate it!


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

NateBigmeech said:


> So your 376FC is your favorite meter? I'm really impressed by field sense in the next models, the 377 and 8 but if the 376fc were sufficient, for the price i could see where i could get great use from such a great meter.
> 
> I know this is a dumb question but I'm just an apprentice of 5 months. I've heard of a megger guess that's short for megohmmeter and i know they use a large battery right to send its own signal to test the resistance, correct? What exactly is it used for and why? I'm really interested to understand what a megger is and why you need to meg a wire! And also how it works if you know, thanks so much is your could answer these, i truly appreciate it!


Field sense is a garbage fad. I like my 376 it has the clamp meter and the flixable current probe. I also like using it with the app to record my measurements. I like the fact it has the magnetic hanging strap too.
My megger uses like 4 aa batteries. It’s used For testing insulation resistance of wire and motors ect. It works by sending a high voltage down the wire and measuring any leakage

Also your meter should be provided by whatever company you use and if they don’t they are crazy Becuase it’s a huge insurance risk trusting a apprentice to spend 600$ on a quality correctly catagoized meter. You should only need to provide a wiggy at most


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

NateBigmeech said:


> So your 376FC is your favorite meter? I'm really impressed by field sense in the next models, the 377 and 8 but if the 376fc were sufficient, for the price i could see where i could get great use from such a great meter.
> 
> I know this is a dumb question but I'm just an apprentice of 5 months. I've heard of a megger guess that's short for megohmmeter and i know they use a large battery right to send its own signal to test the resistance, correct? What exactly is it used for and why? I'm really interested to understand what a megger is and why you need to meg a wire! And also how it works if you know, thanks so much is your could answer these, i truly appreciate it!


Also I don’t think the 378 was out when I got the 376 lol


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

This is what I heard about field sense. It's kinda gimicky, and some claim dangerous. The video below is a commercial electrician that demonstrates why he says it is not dangerous, but not necessarily a value.


----------



## NateBigmeech (9 mo ago)

Slay301 said:


> Field sense is a garbage fad. I like my 376 it has the clamp meter and the flixable current probe. I also like using it with the app to record my measurements. I like the fact it has the magnetic hanging strap too.
> My megger uses like 4 aa batteries. It’s used For testing insulation resistance of wire and motors ect. It works by sending a high voltage down the wire and measuring any leakage
> 
> Also your meter should be provided by whatever company you use and if they don’t they are crazy Becuase it’s a huge insurance risk trusting a apprentice to spend 600$ on a quality correctly catagoized meter. You should only need to provide a wiggy at most


Understandable, i appreciate the feedback and i completely agree on the company supplying needed electrical equipment, i have my 325 idk if that will do everything I'll need for a good while, my buddy has been an electrician for a few years and he only has an ideal standard meter and has never needed anything more to date so maybe I'm ahead of myself but i love technology and i love fluke, that's what fuels me, i truly love electrical work i just wish i could get paid more. i work hard im on time I'm always at work when they tell me to be and i have the nicest set of tools and meters on the job only short of one super intendent who also loves tools. Now i know that doesn't make me a better electrician but an apprentice without tools on them to be used or borrowed by my main electrician when he doesn't have his on him is lacking, I've showed as much initiative as i can to show I'm serious im in this and i want to be the best i can be now i want a serious raise! Lol


----------



## NateBigmeech (9 mo ago)

Vladaar said:


> This is what I heard about field sense. It's kinda gimicky, and some claim dangerous. The video below is a commercial electrician that demonstrates why he says it is not dangerous, but not necessarily a value.


Wow i had no idea I'll watch this and see if i can come up with more info to make an informed decision, i really wish i had the money for the 378fc it's just really nice does it all IMO better than the "all the bells and whistles" 381


----------



## NateBigmeech (9 mo ago)

Vladaar said:


> This is what I heard about field sense. It's kinda gimicky, and some claim dangerous. The video below is a commercial electrician that demonstrates why he says it is not dangerous, but not necessarily a value.


I watched the video and i have heated similar things but why is field sense so bad? I know it's very finicky but once used to it, it seems like you'd be able to safely measure voltage to see if something is safe to work on or to see if your work is done fairly quickly without probes. 

Maybe it's one of those things that sounds nice but in use is inaccurate and hard to make work, possibly by the time you finally get a reading you might as well have broke out the 325 and test leads anyway. I just thought it would be neat to not need exposed wire to test it


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Depends on your needs.

I will say this about Fluke as a general rule. Vineyard Vines is popular around here with a certain crowd. They like the appearance that “A fool and his money” portrays. Mechanics with a tool box full of Snapon or SK are the same way and that’s what you sound like. If that’s your goal just buy the most expensive one and buy the leather bound case and a gaudy magnetic clip too. Most guys buying high end Flukes also have whale shirts.

NO one meter does everything. For instance a clamp meter is pretty handy troubleshooting running motors and drives. But once you shut it off you need a Megger, milliohm or better micro ohm meter, a good capacitance meter, and a high range (10 Megaohm) ohm meter, more of an instrumentation meter. And depending on the system maybe a packet sniffer, LAN tester, scope meter, 4-20 mA tester/simulator, and HART tool. So having a good BASIC meter is a start but it’s just a start. I don’t like them but a Simpson is just as good.

Don’t expect miracles out of the Bluetooth/WiFi stuff. In practice it doesn’t work very well. As far as that stuff goes the Amprobe meters (sister company of Fluke) is much better. Fluke CAN do some fancy stuff like linking a voltmeter and a clamp meter and reporting Watts. But honestly getting FC all set up and working is always a lot of fiddling around with it. The Amprobe stuff is much simpler. You run the app, press a button, and go. That’s it. Works much more reliably. As far as innovation, Fluke just buys companies jacks up the prices and turns the product to crap. The big innovators are Hioki and Amprobe to some degree. Fluke has become like Tektrpnix…big name but that’s what they are selling.

Accuracy for an industrial electrician is far less important than sampling rates and range. It is very aggravating to work with a 6 digit meter that is very slow to respond. It often misses fast things like relay switching when troubleshooting. Also when measuring do you really care or want to know it it’s 120 V or 120.000 V? Industrial electrical work needs about 1% accuracy (3 digits) at most. Digital inputs use 12 bit ADCs often on instruments which is only 4 digits. So even calibration work barely needs 5 digits. Plenty of industrial electricians get by with a Simpson analog meter. The big thing with it is that although you don’t get 6 digit readings with one of those very fast events like a relay just barely dropping out you get a twitch from the meter that a Fluke 87 will never detect. I’m not pushing Simpson here, just pointing out that specs are highly overrated.

With ANY meter the most important feature is the stuff between your ears. For example the other day an electrician Meggered a motor at the starter that smelled burned. He clipped one lead to what looked like a good ground and touched the other to a T lead and nearly instantly got open circuit readings on a 10 HP motor. Two things here. First off the reading is very unbelievable on that small of a motor. Second it does not charge up “instantly”. But it was a Fluke which we all know is gospel. I took a cheap Klein and put a clip on the ground. Then I stuck the probe on another ground and read…open circuit. So I moved the ground clip to another “ground”, tested against (shorted) then tested the T lead (shorted). Was it the difference between a $150 meter and a $1500 meter or spending 5 seconds testing the setup and recognizing the reading is garbage?

So just saying you are an industrial technician and looking for the most expensive whale shirt out there without even knowing what you need it for just screams “a fool and his money…” Start with what you are doing all the time. If it’s just instrumentation calibration you need something more like an 87 V and every single feature you mentioned is 100% useless to you. If you do more industrial electrical then I’d seriously consider brands other than Fluke. I mean maybe a 177 as an all around meter but you need a good flexible current meter, good Megger, etc., and an 87 just doesn’t do it. Fluke doesn’t make a good motor/HVAC tech meter and their instrument meter can’t hold a candle to Hioki. And for ruggedness and old school tech, a Simpson beats any Fluke. So sorry if I’m hating today but I just don’t see the “value” in anything they make today. Heck they just bought the best vibration analyzer out there and are hard at it doubling the price and turning the product to crap.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

T-5 works well for most things,...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

NateBigmeech said:


> I really like the t5-1000 what are your favorite things about it? The only reason i wanted the t6 was due to the jaw being another 5mm and the fact that it has Field Sense contactless voltage readings. Do you think it's a better buy to get the t5 since it's about 100 cheaper or do you think the extra couple of features are worth the little extra?


It does 99 percent of the tasks I need on a daily basis. Small, fits in any pouch. Relatively inexpensive. I have other meters for doing things like measuring DC current or precise electronics, but the T5 is in the tool bag every day.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

This doesn't answer you question, but I understand that Fluke has come out with a meter that tests EV charging stations.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Quickservice said:


> This doesn't answer you question, but I understand that Fluke has come out with a meter that tests EV charging stations.


what is there to test ? volts and amps ?
plug it in and the car will tell you right or wrong


----------



## NateBigmeech (9 mo ago)

paulengr said:


> Depends on your needs.
> 
> I will say this about Fluke as a general rule. Vineyard Vines is popular around here with a certain crowd. They like the appearance that “A fool and his money” portrays. Mechanics with a tool box full of Snapon or SK are the same way and that’s what you sound like. If that’s your goal just buy the most expensive one and buy the leather bound case and a gaudy magnetic clip too. Most guys buying high end Flukes also have whale shirts.
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly like other people in the fact that others buy what they can get by with or just enough to get done what they're paid to do. I actually gain pleasure from good tools and getting uses out of them in my own spare time not on company time purely for learning or getting info on the job that can help me do my job better not just get by I'm an overachiever, not in every category just in electrical because i really love this craft. I haven't been in it long but the way i do things makes me happy so i don't worry a whole lot when somebody tells me i don't need something that's out of my league because most people try to tell others they don't need something they actually want. 
Now that being said as far as fluke goes you get what you pay for, they don't fight you on their warranty, they get back with you in under 15 minutes per email, best customer service I've ever experienced and i believe in products that the company stands behind that solidly. I've only ever heard 1 person say anything bad about fluke. And that person was you, I've faintly heard of people having other meters but I've only worked with people who had ideals and flukes. But there was a consensus among the people i know before i bought my meter, throughout my years, that the best there is was fluke the only complaint was that they are expensive and "mine will do the same thing". Yeah it may do some of the same things and hell they may be close to fluke but when made my decision i had never heard anything besides price being any sort of issue with any of their electrical devices. 
Now you sound like the guy who drinks natural ice because it has more alcohol but it "tastes the same". And tries to heckle guys who take pride in actual nice tools, if you don't want the best buy outside of fluke because they're all good they all read volts and amps in this category and 2 volts really doesn't matter, to most people anyway. My job doesn't require it but if i wanted to be lied to, id just bring my ex on the jobsite and tell her to give me the measurements, she'd never give me the exact right measurements. Some people buy Mercedes and bmws because they like nice things that perform the way THEY want. Since i paid for my own meter i bought what 90 percent of people agree with me on, and that's that i bought a nice accurate meter. I need more meters eventually, i like new technology but again I'm not like you i like different things for different reasons, your meters are prob very accurate and do all you ask of them, i just want something that does a lot, accurately and doesn't cost two of my paychecks like a high end fluke because i do not make that much, i pay my bills, i buy tools, it's what i love truly about life is my tools i take them out every single day they do not sit in my vehicle, ever. I like nice things and you can try and heckle me but it sounds like you, like some others, have some jealousy complex against things that deep down they know are nice they just can't stand anything that costs over 100 dollars for whatever reason even though it makes them their money and Just let me have this it's what i want, you want a different brand or something to save money and that's cool i just take pride in my tools.


----------



## NateBigmeech (9 mo ago)

Wardenclyffe said:


> View attachment 164418
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the tools you have here klein curves looks like fluke insulated screwdrivers fluke meter nice pouch i can appreciate nice tools


----------



## Ostrich Society (Dec 14, 2021)

“It’s not the wand, it’s the wizard”


----------



## NateBigmeech (9 mo ago)

Ostrich Society said:


> “It’s not the wand, it’s the wizard”


That's the truth but the wizard is nothing without the wand as well..


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

NateBigmeech said:


> i like the tools you have here klein curves looks like fluke insulated screwdrivers fluke meter nice pouch i can appreciate nice tools


Whia,


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I came up in the industry when Fluke and my price range was in the 70 series and I kept an Amprobe with me. Then I moved from basic testing to work that required a more accurate instrument, or so I though. Moved up to the 87 series. Hated keeping two meters so I got a LEM flexi ct with 30-300-3000 amp settings. More than enough for small to large work. 

I am not sure if I really needed to move to the 87 series but everyone in my status group had one. Now I have 3. Then came process control. 87 is not the first thing one thinks of when 4-20 ma is where your working. I got a 787 then a 924 so I could source and read both control schemes, 4-20 and 0-10. Fluke hosed the 924 because if your doing calibrating I have gone though 3 sets of AA batteries. No not 9v, not rechargeable, AA batteries. Where were their heads when that was designed. Then I found a Fluke 123 scope that I still have. Not good for really speedy signals but enough for me most of the time.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

NateBigmeech said:


> Haha! I've heard klein does not make a good clamp meter, is it really that much worse? Is it just inaccurate or what makes it so bad?
> I love my 325 so far, what does the 87 have that makes it that little bit better to you? Looks like an awesome meter btw i looked it up and it seems pretty badass


I bought a Klown meter as a back up and the display wouldn’t settle down. I lost it, kind of intentionally.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

New guys get a fluke t5 and need my permission to use any other meter. Its not the best meter but for industrial work its fairly bullet proof.

The t5 can read a vfd output voltage, ac and dc with out changing the dial and if you ohm 480 it will not blow up in your hand. 

In the real world with auto meggers built into the equipment turning of the breaker stops the ac but you still have 500v dc on the motor leads. Another example is a vfd that is stopped will allow bleed through of the dc buss so the motor will show 0ac and up to 6-700 dc. A descent multi-meter set to read ac will ignore dc which can be really useful when you have the experience to use it but shocking when you are learning the trade. 

I really don't care if they burn up a expensive process meter but if they get hurt doing it then im in for 6 months of paper work.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

seems like a sound application of the kiss rule to me


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

further more new guys wont know enough to make good use of anything fancier


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

my younger brother was an electrician before i was
he passed his radio shack meter to me when he went industrial
i learned the hard way not to ohm a live circuit
the fuse would blow and r-shack was the easiest place to find one, but not the cheapest
it is a habit i never forgot, dont ohm live circuits
the fluke T-series did spoil me when i went industrial and discovered by accident i could ohm live circuits
i never trusted the reading and if knew it was live, then ohms was not what i meant to use anyway (i was forgetful on several occasions)


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

A Fluke 87 rides in my tool bag on a cart.

An Amprobe AMP-330 TRMS resides in my roll around tool box when needed.

IMO, an industrial electrician needs a meter or meters that will do both AC and DC amperage and need to measure amperage above 100 amps.

He also needs a meter or meters to be able to troubleshoot whatever comes his way.

The Fluke 87 covers most things.

My AMP-330 has many functions that come in handy.

Motor rotation function can prevent incorrect connection of motors.

Motor operated equipment can be damaged if the motor runs in reverse.

Amp recording is useful to determine inrush at startup, peak, average and minimum.

By the way, AMPROBE is a Fluke brand.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Another vote for the 87 as a go to meter.

I bought mine in 1988 for around $325 IIRC. A lot of money back then but I think I've got my moneys worth.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

NateBigmeech said:


> i like the tools you have here klein curves looks like fluke insulated screwdrivers fluke meter nice pouch i can appreciate nice tools


Wiha...

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## NateBigmeech (9 mo ago)

Wardenclyffe said:


> Whia,


Ohh ok that's a nice set


----------

